

Monetizing Twitter for Business - ocskills
http://www.zetetic.net/articles/2008/04/11/monetizing-twitter-for-business

======
russw
So yes, we need to figure out a viable revenue model for twitter to develop
and ensure stability within the platform. However its more likely that it get
acquired. I wonder if eBay would do better with a twitter acquisition than
Skype.

